# Our 1st anniversary and update



## *Echo (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

A few of you might remember last year when I took a trip to the pet store and ended up coming home with a lovebird who'd been there for 3 years. He was born in the store and all his siblings sold except him. He was also vicious so he didn't get socialized much. When I brought him home, he was pretty nuts. He'd lunge at the cage if anyone even walked by it and spent most of his time flock calling to my budgies, who are housed next to his cage. 

Today has been a full year since I impromptu brought Kuzco home. He's now pretty much the most popular roommate in our house. He has a relationship with all my other roommates, buddies up with my best friend, and is a complete velcro bird to me. He loves showers, eating breakfast with us, and is even okay to hang out with the budgies all day while I'm at school. The three of them are out of cage all day together and while the budgies mostly just tolerate him, they all get along and have never even squabbled over food. He's also completely obsessed with having his head rubbed by hands or toys, which is a big deal for him because when we first got him, he would attack hands from the other side of the room. He's come so far that I'm actually flying him out west with me for the summer so he can come to work with me at my new job (the budgies will be being boarded at a rescue I found). 

Everyone he meets falls in love with him and I'm just so proud of how far he's come that I had to come on here to brag. Here's to many more years with my beautiful boy.


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

*: Our 1st anniversary and update*

He is lovely. You have done an amazing job with him. Glad he has some budgie friends. He seems very happy.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

What a wonderful story, can't thank you enough for sharing it, and the pic's with us Ariel. Thank's to you, he is not just pretty on the outside anymore...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Happy 1st anniversary to you and your cute boy Kuzco!! arty3:
It's clear you did a wonderful job with your lovie and I'm glad you have become inseparable. Believe me I know how special they can be, I have proof in my fischer's lovebird Khaleesi. I have in him the sweetest, most loyal and devoted birdie friend I ever had.


----------



## *Echo (Apr 10, 2012)

aluz said:


> Happy 1st anniversary to you and your cute boy Kuzco!! arty3:
> It's clear you did a wonderful job with your lovie and I'm glad you have become inseparable. Believe me I know how special they can be, I have proof in my fischer's lovebird Khaleesi. I have in him the sweetest, most loyal and devoted birdie friend I ever had.


I heard growing up how devoted lovebirds can be, but I never anticipated such an intense relationship. Don't get my wrong, I love my budgies, and they like to hang out with me, but there is zero doubt in my mind that Kuzco would die for me. When I get home late from school at midnight, he wakes up and comes out of his happy hut just to say hi and give me a kiss before he goes back in. When I'm upset, he brings me all his favourite toys and hits me with them until I laugh. When I let him eat breakfast with me, I can literally watch him smile and he shakes all over. It's not wonder parrots get so depressed when they lose their people/mates.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's very true and I completely understand how you feel. I am the whole world to Khaleesi and I know I am his number one flock mate. Just like he is my number one birdie friend. 
I have a total of 14 birds, 8 budgies and 6 lovebirds of course I love them all, but there are a few that truly stand out in terms of personality.


----------



## PrincipePio (Jan 21, 2014)

That's a lovely story! Happy anniversary to Kuzco and thank you for sharing the pictures! arty2:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Ariel,

What a touching story (I almost cried!). I'm so glad you gave him a new life and how happy he is now. Well done such a great outcome for the poor little boy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What an amazing story, Ariel! Kuzco is an adorable and very handsome boy, you've done so well with him. 
All he needed was someone like you 
Here's to many more years! :congrats: arty:


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That is wonderful :thumbsup: He is so handsome *


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Anniversary to you and Kuzco. You really changed his life in only 1 year. That's why it is so important to rescue those little guys and give them a chance to live the good life they deserve.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! I'm so glad you brought him home, poor little guy. He is a real cutie and it sounds like you have a very special bond. Win win for you both!


----------



## *Echo (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you, everyone! We got a cake and garlic fingers to celebrate and while he didn't get any cake, he did run off with a garlic finger and a big chunk of millet. Silly boy. I also made him and the budgies a ton of new toys with all their favourite shreddables and let him hang out on the tub while I had a bath (he likes to watch the bubbles).


----------

